# Cottage Cheese



## pereari (Oct 18, 2005)

When is a good time to eat it? and how much of it should I eat at one serving? Any good mix-ins for it????thanxx


----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2005)

Bedtime is the best time to eat cottage cheese becaue of the casein.  Mix it with some splenda and cinnamon   If i'm having carbs I will mix in some fiber one to go with it and that makes it really yummy


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 19, 2005)

pereari said:
			
		

> When is a good time to eat it? and how much of it should I eat at one serving? Any good mix-ins for it????thanxx


As jodi said, most people eat it at night as it is a good slow digesting protein, but eating it at other times of the day is great too.

Serving size? Well, that depends on your weight and what else you eat it with. But ~ 1 cup has 28g of protein in it.

And for what to mix it with.... LOTS!

For sweet:
Cinnamon or other spices (eg: a little ginger)
Vanilla extract
Oats
Berries/fruits 
Fat-free natural yoghurts (sugar-free)
Protein powder
Stevia/splenda
Nut butters 
Sugar Free jams/jello
Sugar Free syrups (eg: Davinci)
Sugar Free pudding mix
Linseed meal or other nuts/seeds
Dried Fruits or a little fruit Juice
cocoa (or SF hot chocolate mix)

Or any combination of the above.

eg:
Cottage cheese + banana + peanut butter + SF maple syrup 
Cottage cheese + ginger + cinnamon + SF maple syrup
Cottage cheese + blueberries + walnuts + cinnamon

For savoury:
Crushed garlic or ginger
Herbs (eg: mint, dill, basil, chives)
Spices (eg: black pepper, cumin, chili powder, cayenne pepper etc etc)
Vegetables
Tuna or Salmon
Eggs (hard boiled/soft boiled)
lemon or lime juice

You can mix it into salads, put it on top of 'jacket sweet potato' instead of real cheese, stuff vegetables with it and bake them, use it to top pasta, use it instead of ricotta in lasange, combine it with hommus (or similar) to make a high-protein 'dip'....


----------



## r0dxx (Oct 19, 2005)

A few times week i have this as one of my meals

1 cup cc, 1/2 cup oats, 1/4 cup almonds

Soo good


----------



## P-funk (Oct 19, 2005)

I eat it every night at bed time with some canteloupe.


----------



## pereari (Oct 19, 2005)

Thank you guys! I'll give all of your recipes a try


----------



## patbucks (Oct 24, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm starting to eat cottage every day before bed with some almonds or peanut butter. 
The thing is that there is like 510 mg of Sodium with every 125gr serving. Is it too much to eat every day? 
It's a 1% fat cottage cheese.
If I eat 250gr a day I will be having 1000 mg Sodium a day...


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 24, 2005)

Is a pound going a bit overboard?  I usually just eat a whole carton (1 lb) over about a half hour period while I am watching tv before going to bed.


----------



## Never2Cut (Oct 24, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Is a pound going a bit overboard?  I usually just eat a whole carton (1 lb) over about a half hour period while I am watching tv before going to bed.



depending on cals per serving a whole tub usually avgs about 320 cals, so no i wouldn't say its too much....but that would be quite a lot of sodium in one meal.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 24, 2005)

So long as you are getting plenty of water then don't be worried about the sodium.  Don't add additional salt to your diet. You need approx. 2000mg of sodium a day and that is for the average person.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 24, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Is a pound going a bit overboard?  I usually just eat a whole carton (1 lb) over about a half hour period while I am watching tv before going to bed.


Nope... Well... not if it fits into your requirements. 

And it is not really too much anyway (~2 cups).  But it is probably more protein than you needed in one sitting (~56g). Although if it was spread out then even this would not have been an issue.

As far as sodium goes - if you are young and active and have a healthy heart and kidneys it is not really going to have an impact/be an issue for you. Especially if you watch/limit your salt from other sources.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 24, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> So long as you are getting plenty of water then don't be worried about the sodium.  Don't add additional salt to your diet. You need approx. 2000mg of sodium a day and that is for the average person.




And if you are sweating a lot/doing lots of exercise or if you drinking a lot of water then your sodium requirement actually increases too.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 25, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Nope... Well... not if it fits into your requirements.
> 
> And it is not really too much anyway (~2 cups). But it is probably more protein than you needed in one sitting (~56g). Although if it was spread out then even this would not have been an issue.
> 
> As far as sodium goes - if you are young and active and have a healthy heart and kidneys it is not really going to have an impact/be an issue for you. Especially if you watch/limit your salt from other sources.


 Sodium is no problem for me.  However the cottage cheese I get has 56 grams of protein but also 520 calories, and 18 grams of fat because its a 1% cottage cheese.

 Problem a little too much calories right before bed, huh?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 26, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Sodium is no problem for me.  However the cottage cheese I get has 56 grams of protein but also 520 calories, and 18 grams of fat because its a 1% cottage cheese.
> 
> Problem a little too much calories right before bed, huh?


Huge amounts of cals before bed are not a problem in the grand scheme of things and it can be beneficial in some instances.... It is your overall calorie intake and the other 'big things' in your diet (eg: adequate protein, fibre, fats etc) that matter.

The only thing you might want to watch for is indigestion!


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks, gorgeous.


----------

